# Media Blasting Engine Block...?



## Res Dog (Mar 28, 2004)

Im really starting to get frustrated with my engine build here...my block has been having an extended acid bath and the factory paint is still stuck to my block...quite unimpressed at the moment...

so, as a last resort, Im going to media blast my block now, with crushed walnut...

my question: is it safe to blast gasket surfaces with crushed walnut...while it is an abrasive, i just dont see it harming the steel gasket surfaces, but am unsure...I obviously wont be blasting the top of the block, but Im wondering about the end seals, the water main and oil main...and the distributor...

after i blast it I think i will send it back in for another acid and steam bath to hopefully rinse any walnut shell residue off...anyone see any problem with doing this?


----------

